# RED Ritchey WCS Stem?



## kupe

Looking through Triathlete mag last night and noticed what appeared to be a RED Ritchey WCS Stem on the Felt AR-2. Anybody got the skinny on these?


----------



## Rolling Thunder

At them moment ou have to go through a felt dealer. They are already available in Australia online, and should be in uK and US in 2010.


----------



## maximum7

http://www.kompressor-bike.com/stem-ritchey-wcs-4-axis-wet-red-90mm-p-1892.html


----------



## Rolling Thunder

Thanks Max,

I came across them just after I replied to the original post. Ordered one immediately!

RT


----------



## varian72

Is read the new white?


----------



## Rolling Thunder

Maybe. 

Been looking for a red stem for about 6 months, and didn't want one one those Cinelli mutations.

My bike is black/red, and I have a white FSA OS 115 on it with a white seatpost, but never stopped hankering after the red stem!


----------



## Dinosaur

Is that Euro dollars, which equal approx $90 USD? That's a good price!!!


----------



## Rolling Thunder

That store has great prices on most things, and their service is very good. No, i don't work for them...but I'd not grumble if I did!


----------



## Dinosaur

*shipping and tax*



Rolling Thunder said:


> That store has great prices on most things, and their service is very good. No, i don't work for them...but I'd not grumble if I did!



I was scrolling through their products. Can't believe the prices. My question is-do you get you on shipping, tax? How long does it take to receive an order? They don't list USD, so you have to go to a currency converter.


----------



## Rolling Thunder

With uxembourg being continental mainland, it doesn't take any time at all to get the stuff to England. Their prices are so low because they are just a stones throw from the manufacturers and suppliers. Being EU, there's no hassle with tax etc.

You should send them an email (their English is really good) and find out what they charge to send to the states.

Other than that, you could have the stuff sent to contacts in England, who could then send them on to you. This would work if they were small things like stems etc.


----------



## alfa011

I am also looking for the Ritchey 4-AXIS WCS WET RED stem in 90mm.
The store in europe do not have them any longer. Any other source? Why are they not being available in the USA? Scarce as a hen with teeth!


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

Red might very well be the new white. We're currently testing the water, as they say, with some different colors besides Wet Black and Wet White. Europe obviously adapts to these types of things faster than we do here in the US but it's definitely something we're thinking about. We showcased some red parts at this years Sea Otter and it was well received.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

You guys asked for it, here they are. The new Wet Red WCS stems and seatposts are now in stock and available. What do you think?









Sizes and weights









Sizes and weights


----------



## GreenLightGo

The red really appeals to me. Good call Ritchey!


----------

